# Goose/Pork Pepperoni



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2021)

So, I was out of pepperoni when I made my most recent pizzas. Time to make some more! I decided to use goose in place of the beef though, I need to make some freezer space for the 275# pig we will be butchering tomorrow. Since I froze the goose meat in 10# bags, and I was going for 40% goose meat, I made 25# (11.35Kg.) of goose/pork pepperoni. Caught a sale on pork butt @ $0.88/# and pulled the trigger, decided to go ahead and make it. The Napolitana recently finished a so I had enough space.
I am using Bob's recipe over at the Marianski forum, but I bumped the cayenne up by 1gram/Kg....hey, I'm Cajun and love the heat...LOL!

PH test piece...great color!






In the fermentation...after stuffing and trussing, pricking and weighing. I am using the back-up inkbird temp. controller to keep the temp. @85*F using a ceramic heat lamp. I have a pan of water on it as a heat sink to moderate temps. and to keep the humidity >95%.





After 31 hours fermentation pH reached 4.95 so hung them on poles over back of chairs with a low fan to dry and cool down for 2 hours, then transferred to chamber. Adjusted the humidity to 90%RH for the first 12 hours, then down to 88%RH for 24 hrs.






I will lower the RH% to 85 after today. I have a lot of product that will be finishing over the next week, Calabrian all the way on the right will be done, Finocchiona and Pistachio &Lemon in the middle will be finished as well. The Vicentina on the left will be another 2 weeks or so...


----------



## 73saint (Feb 12, 2021)

I'm in!  I need to do a new batch of pepperoni I am all out!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2021)

The orange water in the bottom of the trash can is the drip from the salamis, colored orange from the paprika. It is also condensation from the water pan as evident on the walls...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2021)

I ground the goose thru a 3mm plate, the pork and fat thru a 4.5mm plate. Got a great bind and good distribution of the goose meat. I used F-RM-52 culture for this one. The pepper powders contributed 2.45grams/Kg. of fructose for fermentation. Starting pH was 5.85 so I used 5 grams of Dextrose. The pH reached 4.95 after 31 hours fermentation @85*F.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 12, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I ground the goose thru a 3mm plate, the pork and fat thru a 4.5mm plate. Got a great bind and good distribution of the goose meat. I used F-RM-52 culture for this one. The pepper powders contributed 2.45grams/Kg. of fructose for fermentation. Starting pH was 5.85 so I used 5 grams of Dextrose. The pH reached 4.95 after 31 hours fermentation @85*F.


This is just about all Greek to me. I know how to shoot geese and grind meat, after that I'm leaving it to you ( professional ) guys. Hope it all turns out well for you as I'm sure it will.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 12, 2021)

Always love your posts. Gonna be delicious


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2021)

Ok ok rub it in I just get to use plain old store bough stuff for my pizzas.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2021)

73saint said:


> I'm in!  I need to do a new batch of pepperoni I am all out!


Get busy Rob!! LOL!



Winterrider said:


> This is just about all Greek to me. I know how to shoot geese and grind meat, after that I'm leaving it to you ( professional ) guys. Hope it all turns out well for you as I'm sure it will.


Thanks....and if ya ever wanna learn, just ask....



TNJAKE said:


> Always love your posts. Gonna be delicious


Thanks Jake, about 6-7 weeks they will be ready..



HalfSmoked said:


> Ok ok rub it in I just get to use plain old store bough stuff for my pizzas.
> 
> Warren



Well, to quote Disco....."You can make it!" LOL!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2021)

da da where do you start? I don't even had a grinder or a stuffer and I would have to be able to read a recipe. 

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2021)

Had one salami that was hanging a little too close to the ceramic heat lamp. Got a little dry and looks to me to be slightly cooked.







 DanMcG
 and 

 BGKYSmoker
 ; Think it'll be ok? The salamis were fermenting @75*F for about 13 hours before I turned up the heat to 85*F. I do not know how hot it got. It's hanging in the chamber with the rest of the chubs, but I can always just cut that part off and keep drying. What would you guys do?

I'll need to keep more distance from the ceramic bulb. This is my first run using it, but I was surprised to find it did what it did. Only the one salame is affected, rest are fine. If you look at the pics. in the post above, the one with the salamis hanging in the trash can, it's the second one over starting on the right going left. The dark spot on the bottom...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2021)

Kinda hard to tell from the pic...the casing looks like what a smoke sausage should look like, and the mince is a little darker in that area; more color. The area with very little mold is where it got hot. The salamis are all 20-22" long so they almost touched the bottom of the fermentation trash can. I may need something a little bigger when fermenting that much at one time. Might keep the old freezer for just that purpose!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks for the like indi it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 12, 2021)

Heck inda, if thats the only one like that, push it further from the rest and let it ride, if you get that funky not good smell toss it.

Even cut it and see what it looks like.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 12, 2021)

Will do Rick...


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't see a big issue there, do you think it's cooked or just dried out? It probably won't dry evenly in that area, but I'd follow Ricks advise and keep an eye on it. 
 It's not to late to cut it off and retie it if you think it will cause you problems.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 13, 2021)

Looks like some good eats on the way


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 13, 2021)

Looking at the sausage in the ferment can again, it doesn't look like the spot we're talking about is in a direct line of sight to the lamp. I'm just wondering  if it could be something else? And did you apply the mold to the outside or is it natural molds from the chamber?

And you got some nice looking product hanging there, I bet it's going to be good.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> I don't see a big issue there, do you think it's cooked or just dried out? It probably won't dry evenly in that area, but I'd follow Ricks advise and keep an eye on it.
> It's not to late to cut it off and retie it if you think it will cause you problems.


Thanks Dan. Didn't think about separating the affected area from the rest of the chub, that's what I will likely do just to play it safe. If I have to toss it, It will just be the small affected area.



DanMcG said:


> Looking at the sausage in the ferment can again, it doesn't look like the spot we're talking about is in a direct line of sight to the lamp. I'm just wondering if it could be something else? And did you apply the mold to the outside or is it natural molds from the chamber?



It's on the first pole, second from the right going right to left. 
The middle chub is short so does not hang down far enough where it might be affected. 

The casing is definitely dried out. It may rehydrate though over time. Thanks for posting.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 13, 2021)

So you only used the fructose in the peppers to feed the starter, no dextrose? interesting! I've never thought about that before.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 13, 2021)

Wow Keith, all of that looks fantastic. I've been following your evolution in sausage making for several years and it's been one heck of a ride my friend. It's been a kick in the a$$ to see you go from basic stuff (like I make) to really dialing in the science of it and turning out some world class stuff. Kudos to you for keeping the path, striving to learn more in-depth processes, and carrying them out to create some amazing product.

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> So you only used the fructose in the peppers to feed the starter, no dextrose? interesting! I've never thought about that before.


If you look up Bob's recipe @ the Marianski forum, that is what I used... 4 grams of dextrose, 3 grams of sugar. The fructose in the peppers contributed 2.45grams equivalent fructose to fermentation. So I had 6.45 grams simple sugars, and 3 grams sucrose.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Keith, all of that looks fantastic. I've been following your evolution in sausage making for several years and it's been one heck of a ride my friend. It's been a kick in the a$$ to see you go from basic stuff (like I make) to really dialing in the science of it and turning out some world class stuff. Kudos to you for keeping the path, striving to learn more in-depth processes, and carrying them out to create some amazing product.
> 
> Robert


Thanks for the comments Robert, but I am FAR from world class yet! Still have TONS more to learn....dry cured meats is one HUGE subject-especially fermented sausages!!! I'm making rookie mistakes....but luckily things are still working out, and my stuff is drying properly...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2021)

The goose pepperoni is finished. the natural beef middle casings I used were not all uniform size ranging from 1 3/4 to 2 1/4" in diameter so the sticks are dried ranging from 38-41% weight loss. I hung the thicker sticks to the back where there was more air flow to try and play catch up...they got more case hardening, but still dried fairly uniformly.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2021)

cut into 6-7" pieces and vac sealed to equalize....


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 19, 2021)

Man that looks perfect. I bet it's delicious


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Man that looks perfect. I bet it's delicious


Thanks Jake. It is pretty damn good. Dunno why, but curing goose meat really takes the edge off it. I can hardly tell it's not beef in the pepperoni! Dry cured Pepperoni is the 2nd. best way I know to eat a goose breast....pastrami being the first.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 20, 2021)

Nice job, we talking Canada geese?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2021)

Yes, Canada geese. I have about 70# left to process...


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 20, 2021)

looks fantastic


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> looks fantastic


Thanks Jim!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 27, 2021)

Quick note- When I peeled the casing off the affected area that was close to the ceramic heater, it did not look any different that the rest of the salami. The casing dried during fermentation, but had rehydrated in the chamber and got covered with mold. It dried evenly....


----------

